# changement carte sim et précautions à prendre



## zyriab (24 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite changer la carte sim de mon iphone 6 et j'ai quelques questions :

- Si je change de carte sim, est-ce que je perds mes sms, ou messages enregistrés avec l'application quickvoice ?

- J'ai une autre carte sim, qui va avec un autre téléphone. Si je la mets dans mon iphone, est-ce qu'elle va être aussitôt reconnue car je ne souhaite pas la synchroniser avec itunes ? Ce type de changement, c'est juste pour tester le réseau car les opérateurs sont différents.

- J'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal d'adaptateur 3 en 1 pour les nano micro sim, mais est-ce qu'ils se valent tous ou est-ce qu'il a des marques à éviter ? 

Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2015)

Bonjour
si ta carte sim a le meme numéro , tu ne perd pas tes sms  , si tu veux mettre une carte sim d'un autre mobile , cela ne pose aucun soucis si l'opérateur reste le meme a moins que ton iphone soit desimlocké 

Un conseil demande directement une nano sim a ton fournisseur d'accès


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Août 2015)

zyriab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite changer la carte sim de mon iphone 6 et j'ai quelques questions :
> 
> - Si je change de carte sim, est-ce que je perds mes sms, ou messages enregistrés avec l'application quickvoice ?
> ...



Si tu changes la sim, tu ne perd pas tes sms qui sont enregistrés en local (tu perds éventuellement ceux sur la sim, ce qui ne se fait plus depuis le début des années 2000...)

Pour la synchronisation: quel rapport entre la sim et iTunes? Aucun impact...

La troisième question aucune idée...


----------



## zyriab (24 Août 2015)

Ok merci pour tes explications, mon iphone est désimlocké.

Mais quand tu dis "si ta carte sim a le même numéro , tu ne perd pas tes sms ", tu parles de quel numéro, du numéro de téléphone ?

Ensuite, l'autre carte sim que j'aimerais bien mettre juste pour voir la différence entre les opérateurs provient justement d'un autre opérateur :

1er cas : je souhaite renouveler ma carte sim et je suis avec le même opérateur, je ne change pas de numéro de tél.

2 nd cas : j'ai une autre carte sim qui est chez un autre opérateur et je souhaite la mettre à la place de celle que j'ai pour voir les différences de réseau, quels son les risques en mettant cette carte sim d'un autre opérateur, est-ce que l'iphone va me demander d'aller sur itunes, etc. ?

Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2015)

Oui du numéro de téléphone

1) Si tu change de carte aucun soucis rien ne change 

2) Aucun risque avec ton autre carte sim 

Tu peux foncer


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui du numéro de téléphone
> 
> 1) Si tu change de carte aucun soucis rien ne change
> 
> ...


C'est mot pour mot ce que j'ai écris au dessus non?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

Bonjour

Par contre pour mettre une autre carte sim si celle ci est différente de votre opérateur , il vous faut desimlocker l'iPhone avant toute chose

Quand aux adaptateur , j'aurais tendance a vous dire d'éviter car il arrive parfois qu'il coince dans le tiroir,le miens étant de demander a votre opérateur une carte sim au bon format


----------



## Macounette (27 Août 2015)

Attention aux apps qui sont activables via un n° de téléphone, comme les apps de téléphonie/chat, par exemple WhatsApp.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Attention aux apps qui sont activables via un n° de téléphone, comme les apps de téléphonie/chat, par exemple WhatsApp.


Ce genre d'app ne fonctionne pas sur le numéro de téléphone... Le numéro de téléphone ne sert qu'à identifier l'utilisateur via un sms... Après Ca ne sert a rien d'autre, une fois le compte créé le numéro est associé au compte, c'est tout... C'est logiciel et non matériel...


----------



## Macounette (28 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ce genre d'app ne fonctionne pas sur le numéro de téléphone... Le numéro de téléphone ne sert qu'à identifier l'utilisateur via un sms... Après Ca ne sert a rien d'autre, une fois le compte créé le numéro est associé au compte, c'est tout... C'est logiciel et non matériel...


Certes, la vérification se fait par un SMS. Mais j'insiste, un compte WhatsApp est lié à un numéro de téléphone. Si tu changes de numéro de téléphone et que tu démarres WhatsApp, tu n'auras pas accès à ton compte existant. Sinon, comment expliquer qu'il y ait une procédure en place pour migrer son compte d'un numéro à un autre, lorsqu'on change de numéro de téléphone? Cf. la FAQ de WhatsApp: ici, là ou encore là.


----------

